# toddler boy long hair 'dos?



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

how do you keep your long toddler boy's hair off his neck and out of his eyes in the hot weather?

Any suggestions for mine? I need ideas!









hair 1

hair 2

TIA!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

My Ds had hair a bit longer than that when he was a little guy (and he still does as a big guy actually lol) and he sometimes wore it back in a little low pony tail or braid. He had his bangs shorter though.

Would he do that or a headband thing to keep it back? I know lots of toddlers tear anything off their head right away though lol.

Cute kiddo!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I brush my little guy's bangs to the side but I don't think that will work for your son.

With my older son he liked pony tails or a braid (my little one's hair isn't quite long enough yet).

My sister cuts my nephew's bangs and leaves the rest longish.

Your son is adorable!


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

We did ponytails. I tried various headbands but he wouldn't keep anything on. Now it's long enough that it all goes easily into a ponytail. Sometimes it's just a wait-it-out thing.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Second the headband.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks you guys! I put it into a low ponytail and I think it's pretty darn adorable. My dh isn't super sold on the longer hair for boys so I want to minimize a feminine look. I would totally post a pic, but I just knocked over my dh father's day flowers onto my camera while changing the batteries and I'm afraid I may have ruined my camera. What are the odds! *sigh*

And thanks for the compliments.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Gosh he is adorable!

My 2 year old has long hair too and I love it. It usually looks a little wild though and his bangs are hanging in his eyes all the time. Its almost long enough to keep behind his ear but not yet. Dh wants to trim the front but I think it'll be too mulletish. So I don't know.

Here's mine, this is right after naptime so its a little wilder than usual.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...btmbFsxYg9vPhI

Here's what it normally looks like
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...btmbFsxYg9vPhI


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Allyson - adorable! Their hair is almost exactly the same! Let me know if you come up w/ anything that does the trick.

Oh - and ditto on the mullet look. Want to avoid that!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

These are really old pics, back before we could just tuck it behind his ears. (His hair is like waist length now!)









The emo side swept look. (13mo.)
The top knot. (20mo)

Dude, I shouldn't have dug up those pics. LOL I miss having a little toddler.







:


----------



## fiorio (Aug 30, 2006)

My 3 yo DS has the same hair. I push his bangs back and put a hat on him to keep the hair out of his eyes while he's running around outside.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

My gosh, your son is sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katfka* 
Second the headband.


----------



## Oceanjones (Mar 11, 2007)

I tried a headband with Jude and he would NOT leave it in.
I did this for awhile front
But he started to pulling the ponytail out so I just cut a little of his bangs. He was really good about brushing the long hair out of his eyes but with the heat it was sticking to his forehead and it just wasn't working anymore.I don't worry about the back though but I will wet his hair down and slick it back when the heat is bad.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I would often put a bandana on his head. Now he just flicks it out of his way.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

When my oldest boy was younger (he's almost 10!!! wow!) we did the top knot-pulled the front to the top. He still does it now sometimes with his long hair. If I can get him out of his top hat which he wears continually.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm confused about the top-not. What exactly is it?







:


----------



## uptowngirl (Jun 9, 2008)

When hair gets in the way, I cut it (boy or girl). Your boys are absolutely adorable, though. I can see why you would want to leave it!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

A simple baseball cap works to keep it out of eyes.


----------



## mamavegan (Nov 30, 2006)

A top-knot is just a ponytail on top of the head.

A baseball cap works great for us - for the 30 seconds that DS will keep it on. Otherwise, I'm just putting a teeny bit of Aveda gel in his bangs until they are long enough to tuck behind his ears. It's almost there, but will be a while yet!


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Your sons are so adorable! I love little boys with long hair. DS1 is 2.5 and I recently trimmed the "tail" that had grown at the back of his head; now the ends of his hair tend to curl up and stay off his neck. Most of his bangs are long enough to tuck behind his ears now, although I may have to start using a bit of gel. His hair is always all over the place. I couldn't do a ponytail; he gets mistaken for a girl most of the time already! Dante


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Aw! And you just trimmed the back? That's kind of the look I'm leaning towards. My kid gets mistaken for a girl constantly.

Oh, and ot, but Jasper's on our list of boy names! I love that name.


----------

